# Not To Proud To Ask For Help



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have an 8 yr old daughter that last year decided she wanted to go ice fishing.It has been years since I ventured out on the ice and I chickened out last year because I was fearful of putting her in danger due to my ignorance of ice safety. Santa brought us both ice poles last year for christmas and I have a shelter,heater,manual auger and a couple buckets. Is there anyone willing to show an old fat dude and his kid the ropes on the hard deck? Also suggestions on basic tackle needs and any tips on tactics would be appreciated.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Give it a couple more weeks and head to Pelican, your daughter will have a blast


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

Once a year I usually take my extended family with all the kids up to Lost Creek or somewhere close to see if we can get a few fish for them. I like Lost Creek because it seems we have had the most luck for the new beginners there. My suggestion is that you pick a good sunny day so that your daughter doesn't remember being cold, but remembers the fun she had. Take the tent and heater just in case. I have set mine up on sunny days for some of the kids. If you don't have a fish finder, I have found that a pretty good rule of thumb is to let you rig hit the bottom then reel up about 1-5 feet. A place like Lost Creek can get really deep fast (60'-120') within a few hundred yards off the bank. I like to stay in the 30' depth range. If you don't know how deep it is, simply let your jig hit the bottom the back up until your jig comes out of the hole. Pace off the distance between where you ended up and your hole and you'll have a good idea of the depth.

As far as the set up goes. My favorite is a plain ol tube jig tipped with something (meal worm, wax worm, minnow, etc...) White, red, chartruese and brown seem to work good. If you have questions Angler's Den down in Riverdale is a good place for some great advice. I noticed that you live in North Ogden, I live in Harrisville and would be more than happy to help with anything I can.

I've actually had a few people come and ask what was working while we were fishing and I'm always happy to give someone a jig or show them what I'm doing, especially if they have kids. If you go into it with the same 'not too afraid to ask' attitude someone will give you a hand once you get to wherever you go to fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I have an 8 yr old daughter that last year decided she wanted to go ice fishing.It has been years since I ventured out on the ice and I chickened out last year because I was fearful of putting her in danger due to my ignorance of ice safety. Santa brought us both ice poles last year for christmas and I have a shelter,heater,manual auger and a couple buckets. Is there anyone willing to show an old fat dude and his kid the ropes on the hard deck? Also suggestions on basic tackle needs and any tips on tactics would be appreciated.


You could hold off and go to the annual UWN iceholer's meeting this year. Drinks are usually on Fatbass and GrandpaD, I'll bring the coffee. There will be some good people there to show you the ropes and I can show you how *not *to ice fish !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

.45 said:


> [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":11ikh109]I have an 8 yr old daughter that last year decided she wanted to go ice fishing.It has been years since I ventured out on the ice and I chickened out last year because I was fearful of putting her in danger due to my ignorance of ice safety. Santa brought us both ice poles last year for christmas and I have a shelter,heater,manual auger and a couple buckets. Is there anyone willing to show an old fat dude and his kid the ropes on the hard deck? Also suggestions on basic tackle needs and any tips on tactics would be appreciated.


You could hold off and go to the annual UWN iceholer's meeting this year. Drinks are usually on Fatbass and GrandpaD, I'll bring the coffee. There will be some good people there to show you the ropes and I can show you how *not *to ice fish !!! :mrgreen:[/quote:11ikh109]

UWN iceholers Meeting :?: Thats one meeting I would like to attend


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Me and a couple buddies will be hitting schofield several days this week and next your more than welcome to meet up and pull your tent up next to ours, we did real good there yesterday.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> Me and a couple buddies will be hitting schofield several days this week and next your more than welcome to meet up and pull your tent up next to ours, we did real good there yesterday.


I appreciate it I am not sure when she gets out for christmas vacation but if the schedules mesh I would be glad to tag along.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I have an 8 yr old daughter that last year decided she wanted to go ice fishing.It has been years since I ventured out on the ice and I chickened out last year because I was fearful of putting her in danger due to my ignorance of ice safety. Santa brought us both ice poles last year for christmas and I have a shelter,heater,manual auger and a couple buckets. Is there anyone willing to show an old fat dude and his kid the ropes on the hard deck? Also suggestions on basic tackle needs and any tips on tactics would be appreciated.


What area do you live in and fish? If you are close to Pineview, Mantua, EC, or Causey, my 5 year old son loves it when other kids are around and would be happy to show you the ropes. I will be fishing all of the above heavily as soon as we get good ice. Shoot me a pm if you are interested. It is possible to go any day of the week usually. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I have an 8 yr old daughter that last year decided she wanted to go ice fishing.It has been years since I ventured out on the ice and I chickened out last year because I was fearful of putting her in danger due to my ignorance of ice safety. Santa brought us both ice poles last year for christmas and I have a shelter,heater,manual auger and a couple buckets. Is there anyone willing to show an old fat dude and his kid the ropes on the hard deck? Also suggestions on basic tackle needs and any tips on tactics would be appreciated.


Last year was our first year ice fish'n and it was a lot of fun. Here's just a few pictures of basic equipment we used.

We use a spring bobber attached to the pole as the bite is very soft when ice fish'n. The spring bobber allows you to see the slightest and I mean slightest of bites. Also to get the lure down get a small kastmaster take off the treble hook add about 8-12" of line leader with a swivel or snap

[attachment=2:3ksg1qsb]100_0980.jpg[/attachment:3ksg1qsb]

Some pictures of the various spring bobbers we extensively use the loop one not the single strand. The large loop with hole doesn't ice up. Another invention I missed out on... :roll:

[attachment=1:3ksg1qsb]Fish'n Spring Bobbers 001.jpg[/attachment:3ksg1qsb]

Here's the basic lures we used last year...jig head with a 1.5" 'glow' ice cut'er and chartruse rat finkies/atomic ants (aka any ice flies) tipped with wax worms or piece of night crawler...them is the ticket IMHO. Also had the perch eye extractor as perch eyes are also very good for bait.

[attachment=0:3ksg1qsb]lures and pee.jpg[/attachment:3ksg1qsb]

Now for tactics...just drop the line all the way to the bottom crank up a turn and go from there. Perch are usually in the lower water column we found and right on the bottom. Trout and such can be just under the ice a few feet down to 12-20'.

For your daughter just make sure she has 'warm boots'...the most important piece of gear...as when the feet get cold that's it. Good luck and sure hope you have fun on the ice with your daughter.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree, after attending any or all the get togethers you have a chance to do and reading the great info. posted, if you can afford the time and distance Pelican is the spot for the best chance and action.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 8 yr old daughter that last year decided she wanted to go ice fishing.It has been years since I ventured out on the ice and I chickened out last year because I was fearful of putting her in danger due to my ignorance of ice safety. Santa brought us both ice poles last year for christmas and I have a shelter,heater,manual auger and a couple buckets. Is there anyone willing to show an old fat dude and his kid the ropes on the hard deck? Also suggestions on basic tackle needs and any tips on tactics would be appreciated.
> ...


Thank-you K2 for all that information.A huge help.My daughter and I are planning on attending the bash at Echo hopefully we will see you there.
Larry


----------

